# Testing out a pack for the first time! (pics)



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

Both my little guys did great!! Jagger, the Alpine, was a little unsure at first but only proceeded to itch his belly and wiggle a bit more than usual for a few minutes and quickly settled in. Isabell, the white girl, acted as though she's been doing it for years! Didn't mind a bit. We had both of them on a lead line for the first 10 minutes to make sure they were ok with the pack.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

these are nice pics. But why do you bother with a dog pack?

For one these two are - in my opinion - way too young to carry anything and by the time they are old enough to carry a load, they are old enough for a real saddle.

Are you thinking "horse" and "needs to get used to a saddle"? That's not necessary with goats.

Keep yours in shape by taking them out to walks and keep their trust and introducing them to a saddle and panniers will be a matter of minutes.

For my taste your dog packs are too small already. Not the pack itself but the breast strap. Making the pack sitting too far on the shoulder/neck.


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

I was just excited to see them with a pack on and it didn't bother them so why not? I'm trying to figure out how to tighten the straps better, the straps can get MUCH longer but oh well.. I think the belly straps were too loose and the chest strap was cinched too short so it was up on their shoulders. They weren't carrying anything in it anyways and they didn't care about the pack. It was just fun to see them with a pack...


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I put a dog pack on my youngster
for safety sake.
Deer and game do not wear packs.
I walk in hunting areas...
the only thing in the pack this spring
will be plastic bags. I may run into
a patch of mushrooms I want to pick. LOL


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting! Looks like you had fun.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I used a dog pack on my older but new-to-packing goats last year.

The dog pack was only about $25 and I was able to get it before I could afford a real pack saddle. And I have dogs so no problem to now recommission it for dog use.  I just stuffed the pack with news paper to fill them up but with no real weight.

One of my girls was oh ok no problem.... the other was quite spooked by the pack.

They also started learning that they are wider with a pack and had to allow more room to pass obstacles.

I think using a dog pack is a great idea to introduce packing! Also a great idea to help keep them safe when hunters are around!

Your goats are adorable! Thanks for sharing the photos!

Hey if you're having fun and the goats are enjoying themselves, I say go for it!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

One of the things that can be done with a dog pack and kids this size is to put styrofoam blocks in the panniers so that they can start getting used to the fact that they are wider with the pack on.

They don't weigh anything but they add bulk. Besides, they look darn cute! I think goats learn to be proud of what they are doing so the earlier the better.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

They are absoloutly gorgeous! How old are they?
The packs look very cute on them too. And yes, getting them used to being wider can help a lot as they are liable to go squeezing through little spots. :lol: 
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I used dog packs on my boys because I had a few for my great dane. They were a little big, but did the trick. It worked out good for when my goats were about the size of your goats. I allowed them to carry the 20 oz water bottles and sandwiches when I went for hikes. 
The most anyone carried was two water bottles or two sandwiches but It was so nice to see them all saddled up.
I wouldn't go out and buy them just to spend more money on real saddles, but they sure were fun training tools. Problem is they slip going downhill.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Just make sure that they can't flap forward over the shoulders. A loose bag going downhill can hit a goat in the shoulder and there is a nerve going down the from of the shoulder blade that can be permanently injured by being hit by something heavy.You can always put a line around the whole pack to keep it from being able to fly out and hit them there.


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies! I forgot to check in to see if anyone else commented 

These two guys will be hitting a year old mid/late April and have hit about 95 pounds now. We just got back from another hike along the river, they are soo good with water it I'm just so excited! I think it's cause we started them with water as soon as I got them around 6 weeks of age.

They definitely look so darn cute with their pack on... I just couldn't wait to see them with one on and it proved to be adorable


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

They are cute, thanks for sharing, 

I think the dog packs are a very good idea after they have been out a few times, as was said, they can soon carry water bottles for themselves and treats. I hadnt thought of the styrofoam blocks but its a good idea, anything you can do to make a job normal to them is worth doing. 

Looking at those fully loaded paniers on Rexs' website is awesome. But its the natural progression for these little guys with their dog packs.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I put empty milk or juice jugs, with the lids on so they hold their shape better, in my packs/paniers to create width without weight.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Thats an excellent idea, I like it. :idea:


----------

